# Zimbabwe bu xi huan



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2016)

Zimbabwe had been only too eager to take what it saw as an opportunity to benefit from China's expanding ambitions and willingness to overlook the country's appalling human rights record (I wonder why), but now perhaps some second thoughts are bubbling to the surface as consequences become ever more apparent. 







http://allafrica.com/stories/201604210612.html


----------



## waltky (Aug 26, 2016)

Protesters in Zimbabwe Hit With Batons, Tear Gas and Water Cannons...





*Police in Zimbabwe Hit Protesters With Batons, Tear Gas and Water Cannons*
_AUG. 26, 2016  — The Zimbabwean police on Friday violently extinguished a protest against President Robert Mugabe in the capital, Harare, cracking down on a united show of force by Zimbabwe’s political opposition._


> Despite a last-minute court order allowing the demonstration to proceed, the police used tear gas and water cannons to disperse a crowd of hundreds from a square in Harare, beating protesters with batons.  Mr. Mugabe’s government has been challenged by a series of public protests in the past two months, fueled by widespread anger over the deteriorating economy. But the broad array of opposition figures and the swiftness of the police reaction, despite the court order, signaled a new level of tension.  Leaders of an emerging coalition against Mr. Mugabe — including Morgan Tsvangirai, the nation’s longtime opposition figure, and Joice Mujuru, a former vice president who broke with Mr. Mugabe — were chased away from the square by the police and fled in their cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 28, 2016)

Zimbabweans finally gettin ' enough of Mugabe regime...
*



*
*Scores arrested in Zimbabwe after anti-government protests   *
_Sunday 28th August, 2016 - Zimbabwe's police arrested 67 people following a violent protest that rocked the capital, Harare, as the president warned against an Arab Spring type of revolution._


> Police spokesman Paul Nyathi on Saturday said they had recovered some property looted during the protests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 28, 2016)

I know a few girls from Zimbabwe.  They are pretty.  Are Zimbabweans supposed to have a head?  The protest is wasted.  There is no problem there, the Shunas can eat the Tebeles and the Tebeles can eat the Shunas.  China is a dirty pervert though, someone needs to step on its dick.


----------



## waltky (Dec 1, 2017)

China got it's foot in Africa's door...




*What the Mugabe coup says about China’s plans for Africa*
_1 Dec 2017 - Beijing dismisses claims it was involved in regime change in Zimbabwe, but its footprint on the continent is clearly visible_


> For a man who relied heavily on Chinese weaponry to stay in power, a Chinese-manufactured Type 89 armoured vehicle rolling into central Harare on November 15 must have been an ugly shock.  It had come to depose him, not serve him, and Robert Gabriel Mugabe knew his game was finally up.  Even bedecked with grinning soldiers and citizenry, the armoured vehicle was as much a symbol of oppression as liberation.  It also triggered debate about the role China would have in Zimbabwe’s future, as well as its wider role on the continent.  Mugabe’s downfall is knitted firmly into the story of Beijing’s increasingly active engagement on the world stage, notably in countries where Western nations have fallen out of favour.
> 
> China is bankrolling an impressive array of projects across Africa, everything from car factories to bridges, and expanding its military footprint in step with numerous weapons deals and training exercises.  In South Africa, Chinese car manufacturer BAIC is building a US$826 million vehicle assembly plant in the coastal city of Port Elizabeth, with an expected annual output of 55,000 cars. Chinese arms manufacturer Poly Technologies last year signed a partnership agreement with South African state arms manufacturer Denel to bid for a US$428 million naval vessel procurement deal.  In East Africa, China is bankrolling a massive new infrastructure project that will connect South Sudan, Ethiopia and Kenya through roadways, railways and oil pipelines. It has spent about US$9.9 billion on intra-city rail infrastructure in East Africa since 2000, CNN estimates.
> 
> ...


----------

